# MS-13 SMUGGLES THOUSANDS OF MUSLIM TERRORISTS INTO U.S.



## SFPR7H@k3r (Sep 10, 2009)

Having in consideration OPSEC AND INFOSEC. what are you guys opinion on this?


MS-13 SMUGGLES THOUSANDS OF MUSLIM TERRORISTS INTO U.S.

Article link

http://thelastcrusade.org/2009/08/01/ms-13-smuggles-thousands-of-muslim-terrorists-into-u-s/




Thanks 2: 

sources :www.thelastcrusade.org and Paul L. Williams


----------



## QC (Sep 10, 2009)

Interesting, Arizona brought this up some time ago. (You can't beat local intel)
The comments are amusing...Eason Wright, it's ok mate, take it easy, you'll explode.


----------



## SFPR7H@k3r (Sep 10, 2009)

Is very interesting to see and compare different points of views and how the media influence the thinking of people.... 
just crazy...
but, of course, how can you understand something that you havent see or experience by yourself....


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 11, 2009)

The _maras_ are heavily involved in transshipment and/or protection of human consignments. MS13 and M18 control many of the railyards, in fact had a big firefight  over one in Chiapas at Islamapa in Tuzantan a few years back.  

It's business. If the _maras_ aren't actually doing the trafficking themselves then they are taxing the contraband (drugs, weapons, human) that passes through their zones of protection. 

The Chinese Snakeheads are also heavily involved in human smuggling, moving Chinese nationals--mostly from Fujian province--through Belize (through Douglas and across the Rio Hondo into Mexico) and from there north by land to the US.

There are so many factions involved in human cargo and so many different nationalities involved it's probably inevitable that certain Muslim individuals with "terrorist potential" cross the border. (There has even been some Muslim/Christian violence in Chiapas)...but I think some of the hype is a bit overblown and that some of these purported "Muslim terrorists" are just illegal aliens who happen to be Muslim....

Y'know, Joe Sixpack Muslims as opposed to Joe Jihadist Muslims.


----------



## SFPR7H@k3r (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for your opinion 7 P


----------



## JBS (Sep 14, 2009)

Good god, some of those comments are downright scary.

In fact, sometimes the comments on articles (and videos) are more entertaining and enlightening than the article itself.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Sep 14, 2009)

I always knew that MS-13 was a dangerous organization, but to see this is eyeopening. I just hope DHS is aware of this as well.


----------



## car (Sep 14, 2009)

jtprgr375 said:


> I always knew that MS-13 was a dangerous organization, but to see this is eyeopening. I just hope DHS is aware of this as well.



MI-13 is thriving right here in the D.C. area.


----------



## SFPR7H@k3r (Sep 14, 2009)

Yup There everywhere..... WHat part Of PR YOU from JT


----------



## car (Sep 14, 2009)

SFPR7H@k3r said:


> Yup There everywhere..... WHat part Of PR YOU from JT



Probably Ponce.  Seems like every Puerto Rican I've met, particularly in the MI types, claim Ponce as their home.

Let's see, there was Chago, and Angel, and Jose, and SFPR7H, and......


----------



## Muppet (Sep 16, 2009)

I have had 3 unsolved murders in my area from Mara-13 over the past 5 years. They tag all over they area here.

F.M.


----------



## SFPR7H@k3r (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL true, well is funny cause I dont know that many ppl from ponce where im at... Ponce is one of the biggest city, so is probably very common to c....


----------

